# nfl decals



## USEF THE MAG (Jul 7, 2006)

Anyone know how to get a NFL decals for rodbuiling?? Making a rod for my pops...carolina panthers themed.....i know its trademarked....ive seen them so i know there is a way.....


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I'm sure he'll chime in, but Mark G uses the vinyl peel and stick decals I believe. I asked him about it a while back because someone was thinking of having a Raiders themed rod built. Didn't end up with the job, but might build myself a Bengals rod if they don't completely suck any time soon.


----------



## USEF THE MAG (Jul 7, 2006)

*permission*

Just as an FYI>.......

I emailed the Carolina Panthers organization and got permission to use their logo/trademarks for one rod and cant be re-sold... got permission from their general counsel within a few hours.....


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

i can make you any decal you want on a waterslide.
the beauty about waterslide is when you put them on the blank and epoxy over them, the edges disappears and the decal will look like it's being painted on the blank.

i can also do it on any media type like vinyl. but with vinyl, there's a white background.


----------



## mdelletro (Jun 22, 2007)

Make it a classier rod go with the Steelers logo I'll send it to you to you for free. lol


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

I've done a number of different sports themed builds -- including the Panthers,.... also Redskins, Cowboys, Dolphins, Washington Wizards,Virginia Tech, etc.

Most of the commercially available decals are a bit large, but some will work with large surf rods.

As long as you have permission (in writing- or e-mail) you can get a custom decal shop to make you up a logo -- good thing with this is you can make it the right size for the rod-- only down side is it might cost a bit more-- and may not come out as authentic looking as the official merchandise.

Check with Bill-Mar decals -- they told me they could duplicate any team as long as permission was granted.


----------

